# Crane removal of a large Oak



## ggttp (Jul 22, 2007)

This is a video of a large Pin Oak we removed with a crane. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1704176565382420525 


Thanks for watching.


----------



## polingspig (Jul 22, 2007)

I will second TreeCo here. That Port-a-Wrap on the saddle was beautiful!!!!


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 23, 2007)

*i took note of many things you did wrong...........*

according to the PC safety crowd and the europeans.

as far as i'm concerned,you did an excellent job.

great vids as always.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 23, 2007)

How many crane removals you done?

Sorry, but I see an incident coming.


----------



## JohnH (Jul 23, 2007)

Ekka said:


> How many crane removals you done?
> 
> Sorry, but I see an incident coming.



I 2nd that


----------



## ggttp (Jul 23, 2007)

Ekka said:


> How many crane removals you done?
> 
> Sorry, but I see an incident coming.



So tell me what you see for my future.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jul 23, 2007)

I never saw a porty being used like that either, neat idea. I am confused about the tie in. Looks like the rope you used to tie into the ball was the same that was being used a pull/guide line for the crane? Not sure if I like the double duty. Also a few picks looked off balance and gave the crane a few jerks. Never happy about shock loading. One section of trunk log did a 180 flip and looks like it came close to the climber. I am sure his pants tightened up a bit on that one. Few minor observations but it looked like a nice job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ggttp (Jul 23, 2007)

Dadatwins said:


> I never saw a porty being used like that either, neat idea. I am confused about the tie in. Looks like the rope you used to tie into the ball was the same that was being used a pull/guide line for the crane? Not sure if I like the double duty. Also a few picks looked off balance and gave the crane a few jerks. Never happy about shock loading. One section of trunk log did a 180 flip and looks like it came close to the climber. I am sure his pants tightened up a bit on that one. Few minor observations but it looked like a nice job, thanks for sharing.




I wasn't using the climb line as guide, it may have looked that way but really I was just keeping it out of the way. The crane operator has 30 years experience, thus being said I would place the choker cable in a position that me and the operator felt comfortable with. Also the operator felt 100% comfortable with every cut, and said that none of the limbs were even close to his limit. For the log that did a 180 I completely agree with you. My climber thought he was cutting low enough to keep it bottom heavy--honest mistake-- (first time he had worked with a crane). 
That is when I told him what Thought did "Thought thought he was pissing in the woods when really he was pissing in his pants". 

Thanks for the comments, it doesn't hurt to give your opinion.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, you're the crane driver abseiling guy ... you are OK it's the guy on the saw I'm worried about.

Also, you did use spider legs once I think but on a big lateral limb that took a decent swing a spider (2 slings) would have worked good to.

Watch that climber, maybe the occasional overlap cut and let him clear would be wise.


----------



## ggttp (Jul 24, 2007)

Spider legs do work nicely. However given how high I was setting the choker and using a lifting cut plus tensioning the line with the crane peak located 10' or so off the climber location. All of these factors together caused every limb to swing effortlessly away from him every time, actually we had no close calls except for the log that did a 180 and i have already explained to him what he did wrong.

Now if I had a lesser experienced crane operator i would have used spider legs.

Thanks for commenting and good eyes.


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 26, 2007)

as a crane operator myself doing tree work,,,if i dont like the situation and the rigging,,,,i prefer a crossed cut,,,let the crane do the work and get the climber outta harms way,,,and i am always ready if something goes wrong to swing or lower the limb away from the climber/bucket operator,,,just my two cents


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice video.


----------



## neighborstree (Jul 27, 2007)

my honest opinion is that job did not call for a crane. it could of easly been done with a bucket in a way safer manor. 

i like the old time movie feel though, when the guys legs are movin 100 mph when walking lol


----------



## Dadatwins (Jul 27, 2007)

neighborstree said:


> my honest opinion is that job did not call for a crane. it could of easly been done with a bucket in a way safer manor.


Why not use the equipment, instead of manual labor to do the work? And why do you think it would have been safer with a bucket instead of craning? A bucket operater would have had to make a whole lot more aeriel cutting without the crane. I think it is safer to cut the tree up on the ground, and not sure if they were chipping the limbs but a lot of limbs probably could have gone through as is. Aside from a few minor glitches the tree was removed safely in my opinion. A bucket could have done the job also but probably taken twice as long or longer. Get in, get out, get paid, best way to do it IMHO.


----------



## ggttp (Jul 27, 2007)

Dadatwins said:


> Why not use the equipment, instead of manual labor to do the work? And why do you think it would have been safer with a bucket instead of craning? A bucket operater would have had to make a whole lot more aeriel cutting without the crane. I think it is safer to cut the tree up on the ground, and not sure if they were chipping the limbs but a lot of limbs probably could have gone through as is. Aside from a few minor glitches the tree was removed safely in my opinion. A bucket could have done the job also but probably taken twice as long or longer. Get in, get out, get paid, best way to do it IMHO.



Exactly!!!
Driveway + sidewalk + neighbor not wanting large dent in yard = NO FELLING. Blocking down the trunk would have taken some time with out a crane. 
I wish I would have had the room to fell it, even less time spent putting it on the ground.

Thanks for commenting


----------



## neighborstree (Jul 28, 2007)

ggttp said:


> Exactly!!!
> Driveway + sidewalk + neighbor not wanting large dent in yard = NO FELLING. Blocking down the trunk would have taken some time with out a crane.
> I wish I would have had the room to fell it, even less time spent putting it on the ground.
> 
> Thanks for commenting




my comment wasnt to say you didnt do the job efficently. 

but i seen atleast 3 times where the climber had to clean out his pants. im sorry but i dont feel that swinging a 1500 lb oak log at a guy strapped to the tree with a lanyard is a safe practice. but keep doing your work how you do it, and ill keep doing work my way. somewhat to our companies standards of safety rather then fast work, in and out, get paid and still make it to the bar by happy hour ,that some of you guys live by


----------



## PeteS (Jul 29, 2007)

Definitely sketchy. With proper rigging and a good operator the piece should just float off the cut, not swing around violently. I don't mean to take shots at you, but just a few thing to consider for the next crane job.


----------



## ggttp (Jul 29, 2007)

Like I wrote earlier every limb swung away from climber. The only one that did cause a prob. was the log that did a 180. My climber said that none of the limbs even came close. The crane operator was purposefully swinging the limbs away from the climber (I don't care how much they swing around in mid air as long as we don't start injuring air molecules)

With all of the pop up tree companies in my area low balling we have to bid competitively, so yes time is money, but as always safety first. This doesn't mean that you should milk the job. For the happy hour comment well I don't drink so couldn't tell ya.


----------



## John464 (Jul 29, 2007)

PeteS said:


> Definitely sketchy. With proper rigging and a good operator the piece should just float off the cut, not swing around violently. I don't mean to take shots at you, but just a few thing to consider for the next crane job.



exactly, a crane pick should come straight up, be stablized, then brought down. that is why they call it a pick and not a swing. the boom should not be subjected to the uneeded stress

I hope these posts dont discourage you from posting vids, cause Im sure most enjoyed watching it. Its just when we see something that poses a threat to safety of a tree man we gotta speak up.

The operator would be able to take much larger picks if they were picked off smoothly. Id make sure he has that his boom inspection current. Boom failures happen due to uncareful operators.


----------



## clearance (Jul 29, 2007)

I am glad you posted this. I have worked around a lot of cranes, hiabs, stingers, Demags and hammerheads over the years in construction, mostly. Don't take this wrong, but the one thing that decides whether I trust an operator with my life or not is how smooth they are with the load. Slow, steady and above all, smooth. I am not putting you guys down at all, this is what I like, its easier on the men and the equipment. I understand that the crane was in no way near its limit, but still, shock loads are nfg on a crane. Cheers Jim


----------



## ggttp (Jul 30, 2007)

*I give up.* Never once did a limb come near the climber. For the crane operator with 30 years of experience, if he wants to swing the limbs away then fine as long as they do not come close to my climber or damage any thing.


----------



## John464 (Jul 30, 2007)

ggttp said:


> *I give up.* Never once did a limb come near the climber. For the crane operator with 30 years of experience, if he wants to swing the limbs away then fine as long as they do not come close to my climber or damage any thing.




his picks are not suppose to swing away from the climber. A qualified crane op does not let pieces swing at all in any direction. A crane op needs to center the boom directly above the log and pick it straight up. This is done by hand signals from climber to crane op. Regardless of how many yrs he has been doing it , on this particular job he did not operate his crane according to standard and safe practices amongst tree care.


----------



## ggttp (Jul 30, 2007)

John464 said:


> his picks are not suppose to swing away from the climber. A qualified crane op does not let pieces swing at all in any direction. A crane op needs to center the boom directly above the log and pick it straight up. This is done by hand signals from climber to crane op. Regardless of how many yrs he has been doing it , on this particular job he did not operate his crane according to standard and safe practices amongst tree care.



I know all this swinging is so terrible, limbs should never swing. Limbs Stupid me I should have known an 18 ton crane that picks up steel girders that weigh several ton can't handle a 1000 - 1500lbs limb swinging. I don't want to see any more swinging of limbs you video posters. 

No matter I would rather have a limb go away from me than towards me any day. I know I know some of you guys like limbs hovering above your head rather than use the dreaded swing. 



P.S Swinging is not shock loading, and remember no swinging you guys. :censored:


----------



## Ekka (Jul 31, 2007)

Now a crane and a bucket together is real great fun.

That's the way your really get cracking when it comes to bringing it down fast.

No way would rigging that tree beat a crane.


----------

